# A Couple Of New Electronic Arrivals



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

These arrived today. Basically in NOS condition but need a couple of storage scratches on the glasses polishing out. Both have ESA movements. Funky!


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)




----------

